# General > RSS Feeds >  PFK RSS Feed: GM salmon could be on our plates in two years

## AquaticQuotient.com

US scientists have developed a genetically modified salmon which grows at twice the normal rate and are hoping that it will be the first ever GM animal to be seen on our plates.

More...

** This thread is an item from Practical Fishkeeping Magazine website's RSS feed, brought to you by courtesy of AQ's RSS Feed Poster Robot. **

----------

